
Thoughts on Investing - ssclafani
http://venturehacks.com/articles/thoughts-on-investing
======
Lost_BiomedE
Discounted cash flow is king of investment valuation, IMO. It allows for great
analysis of companies and assets way before many other methods provide
valuable input (before profitability etc). If there is not significant cash
flow or a decent metric to value future cash flow, I would invest work or time
instead of money.

